# HELP!!! governor gear



## captkirk (Jan 18, 2005)

On my '91, after the cap is removed, how the heck do I pull the governor shaft out?!?!? Is there a snap ring? Set screw? Or what. 
I have not bought a $200 dealer part yet, so I have nothing to compare it to. I was hoping to see if I needed one first.
Thanks,
Kirk


----------

